# SD: Caravan to Oct 5 Mossy Meet



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Post here: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59978

Or e-mail me and let me know if you want to hook up with us. Let me know year/model and if you're registered.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone in SD?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

bump


----------

